# TMC V2 refill



## meejo (4 Dec 2012)

Does anyone know anywhere in the northwest I can get my 567g tmc bottle refilled? I've been to brentex in Middleton (was on the list in the other thread) but they said they can't do it as they don't have an adaptor, I've also been to Maidenhead aquatics in Wigan who don't do it. My tanks been without co2 for 3 weeks and my plants are starting to suffer


----------



## tim (4 Dec 2012)

They are hard to get refilled mate you used to be able to get an adaptor for these so you can use fe bottles


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Dec 2012)

Not familiar with the tmc set up but if it's same as the disposable welding bottles you could possibly use one of them. There is also a connector to convert to fe. A DD connector, I got mine from aqua essentials but again that's if it's same as welding bottles. If not sorry for wasting your time. In the mean time I would get some liquid carbon or diy some up until you can get sorted with some gas so the plants don't go past the point of no return. Reducing lighting will also help.


----------



## meejo (4 Dec 2012)

Thank you for the feedback, long term I'm going to look into the adapter option. In the interim and this may be a ridiclous question, but if I purchase this http://cityaquaticscardiff.co.uk/pl...c-182192577/tmc-v2-co2-refillable-bottle-567g I'm assuming it will come full?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Dec 2012)

Having said that I have the tmc v2 and that goes straight on a FE ???


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Dec 2012)

I would imagine it would. Give them a bell tomorrow, very helpful staff from experience. They might even know where round your way it can be re-filled.


----------



## krazypara3165 (4 Dec 2012)

Gas cylandersuk in st helens refilled my 500gc not sure if the thread is the same as yours.google them, and give them a bell. Cheap too, only charged me a fiver to refil my two bottles!!


----------



## krazypara3165 (4 Dec 2012)

AverageWhiteBloke said:
			
		

> Not familiar with the tmc set up but if it's same as the disposable welding bottles you could possibly use one of them. There is also a connector to convert to fe. A DD connector, I got mine from aqua essentials but again that's if it's same as welding bottles. If not sorry for wasting your time. In the mean time I would get some liquid carbon or diy some up until you can get sorted with some gas so the plants don't go past the point of no return. Reducing lighting will also help.




......Depends, some couriers and the royal mail will not deliver pressurized cannisters unless its exceptional circumstances.


----------



## geoffbark (4 Dec 2012)

meejo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anywhere in the northwest I can get my 567g tmc bottle refilled? I've been to brentex in Middleton (was on the list in the other thread) but they said they can't do it as they don't have an adaptor, I've also been to Maidenhead aquatics in Wigan who don't do it. My tanks been without co2 for 3 weeks and my plants are starting to suffer



Andys Aquatics RockFerry.

Any TMC supplier can order one for you, £10 to exchange


----------



## geoffbark (4 Dec 2012)

AverageWhiteBloke said:
			
		

> Having said that I have the tmc v2 and that goes straight on a FE ???




Some come with a DIN 477 stem and some with a CGA 320.

The CGA 320 is for the TMC bottle ( same as paintball bottles)

DIN 477 uk standard CO2 bottles (FE pub bottle etc)


----------



## geoffbark (4 Dec 2012)

krazypara3165 said:
			
		

> Gas cylandersuk in st helens refilled my 500gc not sure if the thread is the same as yours.google them, and give them a bell. Cheap too, only charged me a fiver to refil my two bottles!!




These guys are good, if you take your CGA 320 bottle and purchase a paintball fill kit from ebay, they can then refill for you!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (5 Dec 2012)

> ......Depends, some couriers and the royal mail will not deliver pressurized cannisters unless its exceptional circumstances.



The disposable 600 gram bottles can be obtained/delivered from halfords, machine mart and a few other places but obviously the thread is no good we now know.



> DIN 477 uk standard CO2 bottles (FE pub bottle etc)



That's the type I have, sorry mate didn't realise they did two types. Out of the three types the CGA 320 seems to be the least available for re-fills. With the D-D connector I very rarely have to worry about running out as I can use both FE's and welding disposable. Beauty of FE's in there is always a fire place about that will re-fill it and most towns have a Halfords. 

Hopefully the links provided will get you sorted though. Like I mentioned always handy to keep some liquid carbon about for moments like this.


----------



## tim (5 Dec 2012)

Aqua essentials sell the adapter you need not in stock at the moment but you could message them see when it's coming back in stock


----------



## kirk (31 Dec 2012)

some interesting points there as i have two tmc bottles that are costing 9-10 squid to exchange. there is a place by me that people go paint balling. i will have to look into that adaptor may save me a few shillings thanks.


----------

